# retiring to turkey



## gypsyfilly1964 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi

what sort of things do we need to do to retire to turkey, we will be self sufficient and will be selling our house in uk and buying in calis/fethiye area. to have a resident visa this is only for length of passport term, so in that respect we would be having to renew passports and then residential visa, or is there a better way. we dont intend on working and dont anticipate being a drain on turkeys resources. With this in mind what sort of things should i look out for. i.e. health care insurance, type of home, location, especially as i wont be driving and intend on using dolmus and water taxis etc. What is the average cost of taxes, gas, electric, rates etc

thank you


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it is a good idea to get new passports before you go as getting them issued from overseas is time consuming and costly. 
Health insurance is required if you are 65 years of age or younger. It can be cheap in Turkey but a good international one is good (check companies like Allianz, Axa, etc). Initially only 6 months is given for residence visa. I read recently you can only get your first visit visa issued from the UK now, but that may have changed again. The rules change frequently - it used to depend on local police (e.g. difference whether you have to show bank statements or not and, if so, what the minimum monthly income is required).
Cost of bills depends a lot on your lifestyle and how much power you use. You might consider somewhere with a wood burner for winter rather which can work out cheaper if you buy wood in bulk and have somewhere to store it. Tax/rates are usually negligible. Check your local electric company for their rates. Most people cook on gas (bottled LPG) as it works out cheaper. Average costs of running a home are less than in the UK, but it is by no means cheap.


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

Please also note that according to amendments made to the law nr. 6458 which handles all foreigner issues, you have to provide proof of income for $500 per month if you have a limited residence permit and $300/ month if you have a permanent residence permit which you can acquire after living in Turkey for 8 years. 
Karl


----------

